# My 10 year old



## Guest (Aug 17, 1999)

Well, I think I have started a long road ahead of us with my 10 year old daughter today. I had an appointment with her pediatrician while she was at school. As much as I have wanted to not believe it, I truly feel Kelsey has fibromyalgia. The signs have been there for along time and they just add up to fibromyalgia. She has always been a sick kid due to allergies and asthma. You may remember when I first came on this board, we had been to Denver to an allergist that tests and gives you drops to put in liquid and you drink them. Well that definately got her allergies under control. She has not been sick since. We are so grateful to that wonderful doctor. I just don't like all the antibiotics and prednisone she has been on in her lifetime. The neck, shoulder and lower back have hurt her for over a year now and seem to be getting worse. She does have muscle spasms as I have felt them when I give her a massage. She shrugged and rolled her shoulders for me this last weekend and I thought I would nearly die! It was the worst sounding crunching and popping I have ever heard! That's what got me to the doctor. She has had a mouthpiece for teeth grinding since May 98. She has IBS. She rolls, tosses and turns when sleeping, takes forever to get to sleep and wakes up quite a bit. In trying to figure out why this has happened to her, I would venture to guess it is from being ill most of her life. Now, let me tell you what the doctor said. He was very gracious and let me speak. He does believe in fibromyalgia but, of course, will refer us to a pediatric rheumatologist. He wants to see her. We are going in next week on the pretense of a yearly checkup. Kelsey knows I have fibromyalgia but I have never even mentioned my thoughts about her having it to her. I just told her today that I made a yearly checkup with the doctor and while we are there, why don't we mention your neck and shoulder problem to him? She does always say, "Gee mom, we both have hurting shoulders and necks". You can't even touch the top of her shoulders without her jumping. Her brother did a pressure point on her the other day and I just about shot him! Needless to say, he got a talking to. When I asked the doctor about the possibility of candida overload, I did get the typical response of, "No, she would really really be sick if she had candida overload"--I will have to get with our allergist on that point. Our pediatrician will refer us to somewhere in Dallas. We are in Midland but he said he wouldn't refer even an adult to any of the rheumotologists here. I thought that was interesting. I am just so distraught at the idea of my little girl with this problem at such a young age. I hope I am wrong, but the signs are just too strong. I just am glad that I am educated about this stuff so as to have recongnized the problem and possible relation. Anyway, just wanted to tell ya'll about it. Thanks for listening, Lynne


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Lynne, I am listening and hear your concerns. A few years ago I felt that my oldest son was exhibiting signs as well. He had ear infections as a baby and was on antibiotics. He also had asthma and allergies. In his teen years he had bowel and GI problems as well as the neck and shoulder aches and popping and cracking. There were two things he didn't have though and those were the trigger points/pain and the fatigue/sleep problem. Actually my other son has these two and none of the others. Go figure. I always wonder because of these symptoms that they might still develop it later on, but seem able to be active yet, so I'm not concerned at this moment. Of course they think I should just get over mine and move on with my life. Hopefully your daughter will get help with her symptoms and because she is so young will go into remission with it. Hang in there Mom, (My mother has it too- she was just diagnosed this year). Her allergies are really getting bad and I just made an appointment for her to see the allergist I did who helped me. Thank God there are some docs out there who know about this stuff, but trully not enough. Good luck Lynne with the appointment and keep us posted. ------------------


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 1999)

Lynne, I've sort of been wondering the same about my 11 year old daughter. She's always complaining of headaches, back pain and tmj. A minute ago I pushed on a pressure point on her neck and she screamed. I don't want her to have this problem. Both my mother and I have fms.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 1999)

Hi, I was just reading these posts.I have a ten year old daughter that is always complaining of a tummy ache, and that her neck aches.. i rub it and she about screams.. I was wondering about fms too??Also,, do you guys have alot of problems yourselves with sinusitus>> I keep battling allergies, in my sinus cavities, ears , etc. right now..They want me back on prednisone to pull the swelling down.. I feel rotten and I hate goin on that stuff.. If anyone has any insight please feel free to share with me.. Thanks so much.. DOnna


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 1999)

Yes, DonnaB, I, too, have allergies, pollen and food. I take allergy shots every other week and take 8000 mg vitamin C and clean my sinuses out with warm salt water everyday. It helps but not completely. I had my allergist tell me along time ago that I have chronic sinusitis.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 1999)

I tried the salt water.. Sometimes it makes my ears feel worse .. does this ever go away?? THanks.. Donna


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 1999)

DonnaB, I have read that someone else had trouble with their ears after doing the saltwater thing. I have not experienced that. I use the big ear syring bulb. My ears feel a little full afterwards but goes away within the hour. Sorry--Is it a full ear of water feeling or what? Lynne


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 1999)

Hi Lynne:It is just pressure. One time it hurt like diving in a pool of water.. I may have shot it into my sinuses too hard that time.. BUt then they feel full.. It is real likely that this bug I have right now is exaggerating everything.. Cause I am nauseated and plugged up in my sinuses and ears etc. feel pretty tired.. Wierd stuff. I will try the salt water tonight.. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 1999)

I am so angry at my pediatrician. I made a separate appt with him without my daughter so I could tell him more detail and I informed him that I have fibro and I had some concerns with Kelsey's health. He seemed to listen intently and we made an appt the next week. I told her it was just a yearly appt and while we were there, she should tell him of her shoulders and back and neck hurting, along with trouble sleeping, teeth grinding, etc. Do you know that man knocked it up to WORRY???? According to him, the reason why she can't sleep is because she is worrying too much about stuff and it is causing her tight muscles, etc. He pissed me off sooooo bad. Then when she did her shoulder shrug with all that horrible popping and snapping, he informed me that when we get to our new town(we are moving) that I might want to check out a spinal, bone doctor!!??!?!? Excuse me, but don't the neck and shoulders connect to the spine? I couldn't believe what he did. It's not that I wanted him to diagnose fibro, but he wouldn't even consider taking blood tests, NOTHING!!!! Since we are moving, I decided not to get pushy until we get to our new house and town and get pushy with the new pediatrician. So much for the doctor group--MAN , THEY MAKE ME MAD!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 1999)

I have been reading about those of you faced with the sad prospect that your children might have fibro. I have chosen not to have children for that very reason. My mom has fibro, of course did not know that when she had children.(The docs just acted like she was crazy....been there, done that !)I am praying for all of you. I think those of us who pray need to make a concerted effort to pray for the medical field. A lot of those people need it....they seem so quick to think we are all just a bunch of nuts. I would not wish fibro on anyone but wish certain people (the non believers..including doctors) could have it for one month and not know that they would get well again. Maybe they would try harder to help us.Well anyway, my best to all of you, especially the children and the parents who are feeling hopeless in their search for help. If anyone knows a way to increase energy...please let me know. I am just barely hanging on I am so exhausted. Thanks!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I am so sorry about your disappointing visit Lynn, although I can't say that I'm surprised. I took my son in to get a check up for his insomnia problem and right away they label him as depressed and put him on Prozac without my consent as he was 16 and wanted me to wait out in the waiting room as he was embarrassed at his age to have mom in there while he was getting checked. He comes out with the Prozac in a paper bag refusing to show it to me. I went in his room later and saw what it was. I was so mad at that doctor I called him on it, and he said that any child 13 and over can get treated confidentially without the parents consent! The Prozac didn't help him one bit after the trial period was over. I took him for a second opinion with another doc.; this time a pediatrition instead of our GP, and he didn't do any blood or urine tests either (this time I went in the room with him). All he did was look in his ears and listen to his chest so he could charge me something and said he agreed with the GP that there was nothing wrong with him unless it was perhaps a little depression. So much for that medical facility. I stopped searching. He functions okay, is active and has friends, so I'll just chalk it up to hormones and poor eating and exercising habits. He hadn't had any blood work done since his entrance into grade school which showed he was slightly anemic, so you'd think they could do a lab. Guess that wasn't profitable enough for them. You can all but forget about preventive medicine by getting regular check-ups. It's a thing of the past. If your condition is farther along they can document it better so they can get paid by the insurance companies, and they can do the more expensive treatments that are more profitable for the healthcare facility. Do I sound a little bitter and maybe a little cynical? Sorry for the downer. Guess I'm not in a very good mood right now.Hi Princessraye, good to see you over here. Wish I could give you some advice on the energy issue but I have the same problem; however you have a better reason. Hang in there. I'm still praying for you! ------------------


----------

